# Nzlpe



## TV200 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi,
I'm moving to Nelson in January and have been assessed by the NZ Council for Legal Education as needing to pass the standard 6 NZLPE exams. I'd be keen to hear from others experiences as to how many exams its realistically possible to pass at a sitting whilst juggling a job and family and also whether its realistic to pass on others notes (I'd rather not pay for the College of Law courses).
I've got quite a few notes from the College from a few years ago, with a few exceptions. Has anyone tried newzealand-law-practice-exam site?
I just want to pass and reasonably soon without spending a fortune more.
Thanks


----------

